# Last book you read that you didn't want to end?



## kchughez (Jun 29, 2011)

What's the last book you read that you didn't want to end? 

ME? The Help
I grew to love the characters and didn't want it to end. Most were endearing. Hilly Holbrook was a b****! But all the characters left a lasting impression on me.

What's the last book you read that you didn't want to end?

~KC


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

I Loved THE HELP also. I love when your reading and it feels like your right there with the characters! I can't wait to see the movie. I also read and like but not as much THE HELP, WATER FOR ELEPHANTS and WHEN YOU WENT AWAY


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

The Help was spectacular!

Two books I recently read that I did not want to end:

Fallen (Karin Slaughter) and The American Heiress (Daisy Goodwin).  Very different genres, but both had crisp plot lines and compelling characters.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

kchughez said:


> What's the last book you read that you didn't want to end?


I don't know, even when I love a book I'm usually ready for the end by the time I get to it. I can only stand the excitement of being on the edge of my seat for so long and then I need it to be over so I can rest.


----------



## Mallou (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree--The Help!  Can't wait for the movie (although I know it will disappoint me) and I need to read it again!  On the other hand, Cleopatra is a book I just want to end!  Have downloaded Water for Elephants--my beach reading.....


----------



## thunderkeys (Jul 19, 2011)

A Dance With Dragons by George R.R. Martin, because it might be 5+ years before the next book comes out


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Just finished "Bones of Betrayal" by Jefferson Bass and I think it's the best book in the series by far. Jefferson Bass is actually two people - the Dr. who runs the body farm at the University of Tennessee and a journalist. This book has tons of Tennessee history woven into the plot and some really interesting characters as well as the murder mystery plot. I just love it when series books and characters improve with each book.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

The Lincoln Lawyer.  For two reasons:
1. It's the best Michael Connelly I've read to date (I'm going in order); and
2. While I love his novels, the wind-ups at the end are often a bit over the top and don't ring as "true" as the rest of the novel.


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

For me, the last one was The Death and Life of Charlie St. Cloud. I wanted the main character to have just a little more time.


----------



## James Bagshawe (Jun 29, 2011)

Gone With the Wind


----------



## AGRMoore (Jul 18, 2011)

The Book Thief. Loved every single character in it. Beautiful.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Dark Song by Gail Giles. It read so real to me that I kept doing a page check and saying to myself, "Not yet!" lol But, I'm a YA junkie through in through. Tenderness by Robert Cormier made my day (or hours really) when I read it. I COMPLETELY didn't want it to end.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

the Help and all of the novels in the Charybdis series by KA Thmpson


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Deathly Hallows. I could have kept reading that book for at least a few months.


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

AGRMoore said:


> The Book Thief. Loved every single character in it. Beautiful.


I have been wanting to read this book for a while but have been putting it off bc I havent heard anything about it. Glad to hear you liked it


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

Ann Chambers said:


> Just finished "Bones of Betrayal" by Jefferson Bass and I think it's the best book in the series by far. Jefferson Bass is actually two people - the Dr. who runs the body farm at the University of Tennessee and a journalist. This book has tons of Tennessee history woven into the plot and some really interesting characters as well as the murder mystery plot. I just love it when series books and characters improve with each book.


Sounds interesting, I think I will have to check these out!


----------



## J.G. McKenney (Apr 16, 2011)

_The Wise Man's Fear_ by Patrick Rothfuss. I'm going to be suffering serious withdrawals until the next book in the series comes out.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm rarely sentimental (thank God), but an occasional author or series slips through my guard. 

*Non-fiction:* Isaac Asimov's memoir, and the second volume of Isaac Asimov's autobiography. Almost felt like spending time with the man himself, and finishing them felt as though I was letting him die. I actually _haven't_ finished the autobiography, and I suspect this is the reason. Rationally, I think this is ridiculous, considering I never even met the man. I keep reminding myself that not _everything_ I do has to make logical sense. 

*Fiction:* Katharine Kerr's Deverry series. I'd been reading that series - and impatiently waiting for the next, and the next, and the next - for about 20 years. This was one series which never wandered and where my interest never wavered a millimetre. I wore out at least one paperback (sometimes two) of each of the first 8 books in rereading them. I was so emotionally invested in that series, I was scared to read the last book.  Those characters were practically family members.

... and now you can see why I'm rarely sentimental about such things. Too much trauma!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

THE FORGOTTEN GARDEN by Kate Morton. Not sure why -- usually I like concise, dry mysteries and thrillers, and while this was a mystery, it was so luscious and broad that I got lost in it, the way I used to when I was reading purely for escape.

I recommend it to anyone who wants a great summer read.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Paladin of Souls by Lois McMaster Bujold.  I have re-read that book so dang many times...


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

For me it was Dune. I absolutely loved it and was thankful one of my authors forced me to read it. I was surprised because it is a story I would typically not enjoy, as I am not a crazy Sci-fi fan, but I didn't want to put the book down. Can't say the same about Dune Messiah though, but I will give it a free pass because of the brilliance of Dune.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Easy, Pat Rothfuss' Name of The Wind.

Mind you, I've had the sequel sitting around since its release months ago gathering dust. I don't seem to be able to get started on it.

Prior to that I really enjoyed Jared Diamond's non-fiction title Collapse.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

_Under the Dome_, by Stephen King. I was in a little bit of a funk after that...


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Judith Tarr's _The Hound and the Falcon_. It was the first book that made me realize that historical and fantasy don't preclude one another. I reread it every few years, so even though the trilogy has been around awhile, it's still "the last" one I read that I didn't want to end.


----------



## mattlynn (Jun 10, 2011)

One Day...tho partly because I didn't really like the ending.

- Matt Lynn


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow...so many I can't even think of one right now. LOL  I always feel a sense of anxiety when getting toward the end of a Linda Howard novel.  LOVE her.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

I tend to feel this way every time I come to the end of one of the House of Night novels by PC and Kristin Cast. The characters are fleshed out so well that I can't help but identify with almost all of them, especially the MC, Zoey Redbird. She makes me laugh, makes me cry, and makes me want to be a hero all at once. Thankfully, there's a few more with Zoey as the MC in the series and then it will branch off with another character. It seems I'll continue feeling this way until the very end.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

The Deathly Hallows. Especially knowing there where no more to come


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

i've read a lot of books i've liked better, i'm generally satisfied when a book i enjoy ends, but i thought will self's 'great apes' was so much fun that i was disappointed that the fun was over when i got to the last page.


----------



## Christine Lindsay (Apr 30, 2011)

It's not a new book for sure, but I'm a hard sell. It was the Time Traveler's Wife. I loved it.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

A non fiction book - The demon in the freezer, by Richard Preston. Very scary how small pox was 'supposed' to have been eradicated, but is still held in various freezers around the world, and how so much of the small pox stocks have gone missing. I read this along with Preston's 'The Hot Zone' talking about Ebola Zaire. Even though the subject is extremely serious in Demon in the freezer, I didn't want this book to end. I was so engrossed in it. It was one of those books that you think about at work and can't wait to get home to read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_posts here in the Book Corner that mention books you've written, are writing, or mean to write, will be edited to remove such self-promotion. _


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtrey.
Never mind the prequels and sequels, I did not want that book to end! I knew the characters so well that to have to say goodbye to them was something I did not want to do.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 16, 2011)

Cross Stitch by Diana Gabaldon... it was amazing.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Justin Cronin's "The Passage" was more like a long love affair than a novel. Skillful prose, up and down drama, happy and miserable reactions, feeling both thrilled and bored. I got so deeply into it that I felt sad as it reached the end. Have not been that absorbed by a HUGE book in a long, long time. It was three novels in one. I'm really looking forward to the sequel, to see if he can pull off a hat trick like that a second time. 



PS I'm a major Lonesome Dove fan too, read it many years ago when it first came out.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

_Major Pettigrew's Last Stand._ I didn't want to let go of the wonderful characters.

From what I've read on this thread, I will have to read _The Help_ soon!


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tamara Rose Blodgett said:


> _Under the Dome_, by Stephen King. I was in a little bit of a funk after that...


I have 140 pages to go and I'm already missing some of the characters.

The Stand by Stephen King. The only book where I actually slowed my reading towards the end becuase I did not want the book to end.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

It looks like i'll have to read 'the help' too! I've seen it around and heard lots of great things about it, so need to do that. I just finished reading 'Perfume' by Patrick Suskind and pretty much read the whole thing in a few days (the movie is just as dark and great too) and now i can't stop reading 'Fahrenheit 451' by Ray Bradbury-very addictive so far.


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

The newest Janet Evanovich book. Actually, every Janet Evanovich book, lol!


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

_A Dance with Dragons because I could read Martin forever and not get tired of it._


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

When I'm reading a good book, I usually devour it, racing to the end. It's only afterward that I miss it and wish I had more!


----------



## Joseph DiFrancesco (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, that's easy...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

nmg222 said:


> I have 140 pages to go and I'm already missing some of the characters.
> 
> The Stand by Stephen King. The only book where I actually slowed my reading towards the end becuase I did not want the book to end.


The Stand is my all-time favorite book and I have Under the Dome on the K waiting.......


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

'Calculating God' by Robert J. Sawyer. 

I actually bought it thinking it was non-fiction and I love arguing evolution against ID/creationism.

It's about aliens that come to Earth...Toronto....looking for further proof of an all-powerful being that created the universe. I say 'further' because they already had found proof.

It's so smoothly written it just glides by and there's alot of humor. There isnt an ounce of pretention in this writing and it's written so that you could believe it happened to your next door neighbor. But it's touching and much gets revealed (about science and about the main characters) as you go.

This was a great accidental find and altho the ending wasnt satisfying, I really didnt expect it to be...scientifically or for the main character. I would love to follow up with the other characters and their quest. Didnt want it to end.


----------



## kchughez (Jun 29, 2011)

9MMare said:


> 'Calculating God' by Robert J. Sawyer.
> 
> I actually bought it thinking it was non-fiction and I love arguing evolution against ID/creationism.
> 
> This was a great accidental find and altho the ending wasnt satisfying, I really didnt expect it to be...scientifically or for the main character. I would love to follow up with the other characters and their quest. Didnt want it to end.


ARGH! I hate that! The paperback is 5.98 and kindle $9.99

~KC


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

Watership Down for me, and that was nearly ten years ago.  I have really liked some books, but that's the last one I can remember where I really did not want the book to end.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I have to agree with Harry. I loved The Passage and hated so much when it ended especially since I knew it would be 2 years before another one would be released. When I started reading it I could not put it down. I have not been that absorbed in a book in a long time. Can't wait for the next one in the series.


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

Jdswifey said:


> I Loved THE HELP also. I love when your reading and it feels like your right there with the characters! I can't wait to see the movie. I also read and like but not as much THE HELP, WATER FOR ELEPHANTS and WHEN YOU WENT AWAY


I really enjoyed Water for Elephants but I thought the ending happend "in just the right spot" - I was very pleased with the conclusion.


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

Jdswifey said:


> I have been wanting to read this book for a while but have been putting it off bc I havent heard anything about it. Glad to hear you liked it


I'll also cast a vote for "The Book Thief" as an excellent read.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

kchughez said:


> ARGH! I hate that! The paperback is 5.98 and kindle $9.99
> 
> ~KC


Yeah, and I have the paperbck of Calculating God but haven't read it yet, because, well... it's not on my kindle. But I don't want to buy the ebook when I have it already. Sigh.


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

leearco said:


> The Deathly Hallows. Especially knowing there where no more to come


I personally thought Deathly Hallows was WAY TO LONG. It had (IMHO) a lot of padding - the roaming around in the forest got old on me.

Now that being said...I totally loved the series as a whole and hated to see it end.


----------



## JA_Paul (Jun 23, 2010)

*The Hunger Games *(first book) was the last book I didn't want to end but now that I am reading *The Book Thief*, I don't want it to end either.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Solstice by PJ Hoover! I was sad when it was over


----------



## Patrick Reinken (Aug 4, 2011)

Non-fiction? _The Clockwork Universe_ by Edward Dolnick.

Fiction? _City of Thieves_ by David Benioff. And it's not very long!

That, or _...Kavalier & Clay_ by Michael Chabon, which was _very_ long. So on that one, I wanted it over with when I was somewhere in the middle, but then I was frustrated it wasn't longer when I got to the end.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

The Witcher, A.Sapkowski


----------



## Stanford Squirrel (Jul 21, 2011)

Lord of the Rings - happens every time.  Only this time was even more bittersweet because I read the whole series to my son.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to also agree with Jared, Watership Down made me cry and I hated to see it end. Had lmost forgotten that one, loved it to death.


----------

